# Any opinions on a Colnago for the Wife



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking for the Wife not sure if i want to spend big money, but still want a nice ride

Do they make a 49 or 50? is there female specific?


Let me know


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I believe they start at a 51, but that is measured from c-t, which would be about a 49 measured c-c. They also offer a 45 sloping which is the smallest frame they offer. The 51 traditional has a 52.7 top tube and the 45 sloping has a 51.8 virtual top tube. I just bought an Arte frame, 50 sloping, on e-bay for $635 and it seems to be decent enough. It only weighs 70 grams more than my Cristallo and I already figured out that I can make up the weight difference and then some with a set of zero gravity brakes, not that I plan on doing that anytime soon. The frame is made in Taiwan and it is usually only sold as a complete bike with Shimano. Based upon the research I have been doing, I think it can be had for $2,000 with 105 and $2,500 with Ultegra. I got it in burshed aluminum and flat carbon, but it is also offered in NS03, which I would have preferred, and some other paint patterns.


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

i4detail said:


> Looking for the Wife not sure if i want to spend big money, but still want a nice ride
> 
> Do they make a 49 or 50? is there female specific?
> 
> ...



Mine is riding a C50HM 48 sloping Loves it!!


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

ballmon said:


> Mine is riding a C50HM 48 sloping Loves it!!


Mine started on an older steel (Thron tubing - currently for sale, though we're in Europe), but has now graduated to an MXL. Couldn't move her on the more "modern" bikes, she has a taste for "classic". In fact, tried to get her to look at things like Specialized Roubaix or one of the Merckx's (better geometry for her), but it had to be Colnago. There you go, she does listen after all ...

If you get the really small frame (49 c-c), be aware that it's almost impossible to get the wheel in/out with the tyre inflated. There's no clearance at all between the tyre and the seattube. The 50 c-c is OK in that respect.

If you wanted one of the really small frames, there is the odd 650 version floating around, don't know what they're like, but might work better all round.


----------



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

*Wow Thanks*

I just got back from the shop, talked about paint schemes and how long the wait would be(Anyone know about this)?

She's thinking about NL7 (I know purple) I'm trying to talk her into a GEO or other

My wife is 5'3 so I was thinking 49 -50 top tube

Looking at a Dream HP maybe that Master Carbon


Thanks again


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I am a woman and I have a Colnago Dream. I am 5'4". My bike is a 48cm sloping with a 51.8 top tube. 

Because Colnagos make such fantastic bikes in so many sizes especially the sloping sizes, they are wonderful for female riders. 

/any husband who gets his wife a Colnago is alright by me.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

bing181 said:


> If you get the really small frame (49 c-c), be aware that it's almost impossible to get the wheel in/out with the tyre inflated. There's no clearance at all between the tyre and the seattube. The 50 c-c is OK in that respect.
> 
> If you wanted one of the really small frames, there is the odd 650 version floating around, don't know what they're like, but might work better all round.


Hmmm I have the 48 sloping and have absolutely no problems with getting the rear wheel on and off. I don't even have to release the brake.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I think my wife would love the NL7 too. She loves purple. I just e-mailed her a pic of that color scheme.

As far as the wait is concerned, I ordered my frame in the middle of August and received it in the middle of October. Now that I look back at it and the bike is finished, it wasn't too bad, but during the wait it was like torture.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

My wife rides a Colnago Tecno 49-cm (c-t), Chorus 9-speed. She is 5' 6" tall. Her torso is longer than normal so I suspect a 49-cm size can fit someone shorter.

It is a mid-night purple which changes tint purple-yellow to purple-silver depending on the light and the angle. Just beautiful. She loves it, Good luck,


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh, by the way, there is no problem getting a 700-23C wheel on and off a 49-cm (c-t) frame. Don't know where that comes from.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

tmluk said:


> Oh, by the way, there is no problem getting a 700-23C wheel on and off a 49-cm (c-t) frame. Don't know where that comes from.


There are actually quite a few Colnago models where it is not possible to readily remove the rear wheel with wider tyres from the smallest frame sizes. This occurs most often with the frames with larger diameter tubing.

Therefore do check before you buy if you want or need wider tyres on smaller frames!


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

tmluk said:


> Oh, by the way, there is no problem getting a 700-23C wheel on and off a 49-cm (c-t) frame. Don't know where that comes from.


It comes from the fact that with the 50 cm (c-t) frame we have here (don't know the model, from 1999 marked "Decor" with Thron tubing) it's very difficult to get the back wheel out with the tyre inflated. What more can I say? Even the guy we bought it off said the same thing as we struggled with it the first time.

We have 4 bikes here, including three Colnagos (two of hers, one of mine), and on the others, including a 52 c-t, not a problem. On this one, with the older Campag wheels that it came with, either the tyre needs to be deflated or you need to achieve the same kind of effect by squashing the tyre very (very!) hard into the back of the seat tube while attempting to manouver it out of the dropouts. BTW, these are standard 700 x 23c tyres, nothing fancy, though I've noticed that the dropouts are noticeably longer than on the 52 MXL we have.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

Ah, that is true. My wife's Tecno has a shorter and almost semi-vertical drop-out. I agree, if her 49-cm frame was equipped with the typical horizontal drop-out for steel bike, then it would have been a problem.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

tmluk said:


> Ah, that is true. My wife's Tecno has a shorter and almost semi-vertical drop-out.


Yes, that's the main difference. Longish, almost horizontal dropouts, and the wheel needs to be pushed quite away forward. 

Interesting to know that though, I'd never realised it before.


----------



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

*Finally*

Six months later the wife got what she wanted
Funny how that happens 

I got what I wanted too.

07 Orbea Diva
Shifters:Shimano short reach levers
Crankset:Shimano 700 compact
Wheels:Shimano Dura Ace
Everything else Ultegra
Saddle:Terry butterfly gellissama
Kuota Carbon bars 40


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

i4detail said:


> Six months later the wife got what she wanted
> Funny how that happens
> 
> I got what I wanted too.
> ...


I test rode one of those Divas and really liked the geometry. It really felt like the wheels were "under me". Climbed well too. Hope she enjoys it.


----------

